# Gotchas Buying Used Tivo?



## echinvar (Oct 26, 2002)

Are there any gotchas buying a used TiVo? Are any blacklisted like happens with cell phones?

Roamios seem to be cheaper than Bolt. Are they good? I would like it to work OTA for now but maybe with cable card later. 

I'm in Charlotte with TWC/Spectrum service now but would like to get rid of it for now. 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

echinvar said:


> Are there any gotchas buying a used TiVo? Are any blacklisted like happens with cell phones?
> 
> Roamios seem to be cheaper than Bolt. Are they good? I would like it to work OTA for now but maybe with cable card later.
> 
> ...


You don't want to buy any ISP branded version, RNC for example, these are ripped devices which you cannot activate. Be suspicious of a "new" mini for example which appears to arrive directly from Tivo and is already activated.
Otherwise, used is used and should be in working order when it arrives. A legit seller will contact Tivo in advance to speed the transfer to your account and should be able to give you a "reference" number to use when you call Tivo to make the switch to your account.
If you want to keep the option of both OTA and cable card, you will need either the white 4 tuner version of the Bolt, or the "base or basic" 4 tuner model of the Roamio. There is also the Roamio OTA version with lifetime which some resourceful folks have "modified" by installing a cable cable card bracket, but that is not supported, allowed, or encouraged by Tivo, and may some day have bad consequences, YMMV.
One thing that you give up on the base Roamio is builtin MoCA and mostly speed and 4K potential. I believe, in general, that all Roamios are good. When Tivos go south, it tends to be either the hard drive or the power supply, both of which can be replaced pretty easily.
If you are going to keep the TWC soon to be Sputum, you may also have to use a Tuning Adapter if your area uses switched digital channels, they should give you one with the cc if required, but ask.


----------



## echinvar (Oct 26, 2002)

Any reason some of these are so cheap?

tivo bolt 500gb | eBay


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

echinvar said:


> Any reason some of these are so cheap?
> 
> tivo bolt 500gb | eBay


It's not just the box, it's the monthly/annual/lifetime subscription (which is needed for the box to function). Current price for lifetime: $549.99. !!

For one looking for an OTA box (or willing to mod. the box for cable--there's a thread here on that), I think that the Roamio OTA, which currently comes with lifetime, is quite the deal. (Always ask if a box you're interested in comes with lifetime--the Roamio OTA did not used to.) Current price, new, on Amazon.com: $399.99 (that's full retail--it was lower some weeks ago, and got down to the low $300's last late Dec./early Jan.). TiVo also sold refurbs. of these at nice pricing last late Nov./early Dec. and in a flash sale earlier this month.

I'd be careful with some of the private sellers at the Amazon.com marketplace. I've seen numerous "new"/unrated sellers selling new Roamio OTA boxes, with subscription, at a little over $200. Tempting, but if it looks too good . . . .


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

echinvar said:


> Any reason some of these are so cheap?
> 
> tivo bolt 500gb | eBay


You need to understand TiVo's pricing/costs. There is a cost for the hardware (the actually physical unit) and then there is a cost for what TiVo calls "service" without "service" the hardware doesn't work.

Right now TiVo offers "service" monthly, annual, or All in (formerly lifetime) service. Current costs are $15/mo, $150/yr. or $550 once for All in. Service is individually required for each TiVo DVR or Mini. All in service is for the unit it is purchased for and normally not transferable to another unit.

Those cheap used TiVo DVRs on ebay, do not included any service. If the used TiVo DVR has All in/Lifetime service included it will cost substantially more.

That TiVo DVR you linked to that sold used for $88 only costs around $150 new on Amazon (depending on the day as Amazon prices change all the time). But of course you then have to buy service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> There is also the Roamio OTA version with lifetime which some resourceful folks have "modified" by installing a cable cable card bracket, but that is not supported, allowed, or encouraged by Tivo, and may some day have bad consequences, YMMV.


Have you ever heard of this from/on the part of TiVo, including possible consequences? This is the first time that I've seen this mentioned.


> One thing that you give up on the base Roamio is builtin MoCA and mostly speed and 4K potential.


And, of course, MoCA capability easíly can be added to the Roamio OTA and Roamio basic by adding a readily-available external MoCA adapter.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Have you ever heard of this from/on the part of TiVo, including possible consequences? This is the first time that I've seen this mentioned.
> ...


Well nearly anything is a possibility. I put this question/possible issue in the same area as the possibility that TiVo will not honer their warranty on units that the hard drive have been replaced. We know people at TiVo know what is going on as they clearly monitor these forums. The question is will they ever do anything about it. On that question I am pretty sure there has been no comment by TiVo and never will be, so that leaves the possibility open.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Well nearly anything is a possibility. I put this question/possible issue in the same area as the possibility that TiVo will not honer their warranty on units that the hard drive have been replaced. We know people at TiVo know what is going on as they clearly monitor these forums. The question is will they ever do anything about it. On that question I am pretty sure there has been no comment by TiVo and never will be, so that leaves the possibility open.


And so, history teaches, remove the added-on cablecard adapter before returning the box to TiVo for warranty repair.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

One gotcha if you buy one advertised as having a lifetime subscription (or "all in"): Get the TSN (Tivo serial number) and contact TiVo support to verify the unit actually has lifetime. Then have the seller contact support, inform them of the buyer's name (you), and get a reference number which they (seller) then furnish to you, so you can activate the tivo on your account (probably new) with lifetime. BTW, a TiVo without a subscription is pretty much a brick.


----------



## echinvar (Oct 26, 2002)

Years ago I had DirecTV with a Philips DSR6000 TiVo receiver. I loved it. 

Is there any market these days for that old Philips TiVo? Or should I recycle it?


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

echinvar said:


> Years ago I had DirecTV with a Philips DSR6000 TiVo receiver. I loved it.
> 
> Is there any market these days for that old Philips TiVo? Or should I recycle it?


Check prices on Ebay if you want to know what its worth.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> I'd be careful with some of the private sellers at the Amazon.com marketplace. I've seen numerous "new"/unrated sellers selling new Roamio OTA boxes, with subscription, at a little over $200. Tempting, but if it looks too good . . . .


Amazon's A-to-Z guarantee means there is no worry here, if the seller misrepresents you'll get your money back.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Amazon's A-to-Z guarantee means there is no worry here, if the seller misrepresents you'll get your money back.


Yep, I had considered that. And yet I'd still be wary, between loopholes, the hassle and possible cost of seeking redress, and the still possibility of matters going south.

Numerous new sellers, with no prior sales or ratings, selling new Roamio OTA's, with lifetime subscriptions, for around $200? One wonders what trucks the boxes fell off of.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, I had considered that. And yet I'd still be wary, between loopholes, the hassle and possible cost of seeking redress, and the still possibility of matters going south.
> 
> Numerous new sellers, with no prior sales or ratings, selling new Roamio OTA's, with lifetime subscriptions, for around $200? One wonders what trucks the boxes fell off of.


Maybe the same scam that happened on ebay when the Bolt was released. Scammers used stolen credit cards to buy Bolt's from TiVo and had them shipped to the people buying from them on ebay. Sooner or latter the credit card company reverses the payment to TiVo and then TiVo turns the service of permanently on the Tivo unless the person who has it pays TiVo full price for it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Maybe the same scam that happened on ebay when the Bolt was released. Scammers used stolen credit cards to buy Bolt's from TiVo and had them shipped to the people buying from them on ebay. Sooner or latter the credit card company reverses the payment to TiVo and then TiVo turns the service of permanently on the Tivo unless the person who has it pays TiVo full price for it.


Good point. And I just recently read of this same scam for Mini's--for some reason, it didn't "click" for me here.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

echinvar said:


> Are there any gotchas buying a used TiVo?


Your program guide and customer service are provided by Rovi. Gotcha!


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Old subject, but I have a question. I am looking at used Bolts on ebay. Is there a chance there could be an outstanding balance on the account or for some other reason that would make it such that I could not activate it with Tivo under my name ?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

sjmaye said:


> Old subject, but I have a question. I am looking at used Bolts on ebay. Is there a chance there could be an outstanding balance on the account or for some other reason that would make it such that I could not activate it with Tivo under my name ?


Nothing jumps to mind, but if you are considering buying any Tivo from an Ebay seller, contact the seller and request the TSN. Then call Tivo and see what the status of that TSN is, i.e., lifetime, monthly, annual, etc.
The only time I have seen Tivo scams on Ebay a fake seller offers a low ball price on a "new" item and then everything looks ok but the device arrives DIRECTLY from Tivo. Tivo doesn't do drop shipments so this is your indication that the device was purchased via credit card fraud. Eventually, Tivo gets a charge back from the credit card company and will then deactivate the Tivo unit. 
Calling and getting the TSN checked out will eliminate this kind of problem.
Right now, there are likely a lot of new Bolts which were purchased with a "trade in" of older Premiere units and are being sold on Ebay.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Thank you. I did contact the seller and will call Tivo today with the supplied TSN. I am notably nervous as this seller has 0 (zero) feedback. I normally do not buy from these.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sjmaye said:


> Thank you. I did contact the seller and will call Tivo today with the supplied TSN. I am notably nervous as this seller has 0 (zero) feedback. I normally do not buy from these.


That is kind of a catch 22, someone who is an "active" eBay seller isn't likely selling you a used TiVo they personally owned and used, similarly many people who are actually selling their own used TiVos would not necessarily be active eBay sellers.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

So are you saying this could be someone who is safe to buy from and no need to worry for lack of ratings? Am I protected by paypal if all goes south?


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I purchased a brand new TiVo Roamio OTA thru Amazon, but from a third party seller and shipped by Amazon. I used it several months and then TiVo cut off the service. When I called they said it was a stolen unit and they would not reactivate it. At first Amazon said I would have to go back to the seller, but I pointed out to them that they shipped it to me, so they credited my Amazon Prime Store card with 80% of the purchase price and give me a store credit for the remainder. Buyer Beware!


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for the words of wisdom.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sjmaye said:


> So are you saying this could be someone who is safe to buy from and no need to worry for lack of ratings? Am I protected by paypal if all goes south?


I guess "safe" is a relative term when buying used stuff. Most people will have no issues, but some will. I can not judge the risk any better than you, but lots of people sell TiVos and lots of people buy used ones, from what I can tell most people are happy with the way it goes.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

possible-

bad hdmi port
bad eth port
bad tuners

never buy a tivo used then put lifetime on it.
if you buy used, get it refurbished from tivo with a mrc for the continual care warranty.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

I realize this thread has been dormant for 2 years, but thank you for the inputs. I've been reviewing TiVos on Ebay for about a month now, in anticipation of dropping Dish network and going to Cox cable. I've seen a couple units that have a bad HDMI port, which didn't seem like a good purchase.
After reading this, I am going to see if I can do some checking on TSNs.
There are some lifetime units available from Weaknees; Premiere XL4 (758s) and Roamio Pro (840s). Amazon also carries them, and offers a 3 year warranty.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I would definitely recommend the Roamio Pro with lifetime/All-in service over the Premiere XL4.

Scott


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I would second the suggestion in getting a roamio, either the plus or pro. Which one depends solely on how much storage you think you need.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have three active Roamio and zero Bolts.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I would definitely recommend the Roamio Pro with lifetime/All-in service over the Premiere XL4.
> 
> Scott


Had/have them both, definitely agree. More tuners, easier to change HDD on the Roamio.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Roamio Plus or Pro is a big step up from Premiere definitely. And I never saw a reason to get a newer Tivo than the Roamio Plus I had.

I sold my Roamio Plus and MINis in the past few weeks on Ebay. NOt sure if you thought about my listing or not. Maybe you were the one who canceled as I was about to go out the door with it fully packed up with a paid shipping label on it?  Luckily I saw the message. 

Good thing was it was already packed up for the next guy and the Fedex online shipping label doesn't get charged to a person's account until it gets scanned. So no hassle there to wait and look for refund.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

@trip1eX, no that was not me. I haven't won an auction yet.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Be sure to also periodically check your local craigslist, where used TiVos with lifetime can usually (not always) are offered for less than the ebay prices.

I picked up a lifetimed Roamio OTA for $125 about 8 months ago. Another posting I saw about 6 months ago was for a lifetimed basic Roamio for $75.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Agreed that Craigslist can have nice deals, but I'm still wary of the no-guaranteed-nothing nature of that route (although I've used it in the past, for electronics); at least with eBay, you have a "30-day warranty" period.


----------

